# new guy looking for onine training



## smithlandscape (Aug 17, 2014)

Hi Everyone, I am offering plowing to my landscaping clients for the first time this winter. Can anyone advise where we can get any kind of online safety training, and recommend any good sites to develop a policy & procedure doc for my guys? Thanks! Joe


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

SIMA


----------



## smithlandscape (Aug 17, 2014)

basher;1822124 said:


> SIMA


Thank you Basher. I will def check out their website!! Appreciate the reply!


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

Same way you have learned everything else... Get out there and just do it!!!!


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

smithlandscape;1822100 said:


> Hi Everyone, I am offering plowing to my landscaping clients for the first time this winter. Can anyone advise where we can get any kind of online safety training, and recommend any good sites to develop a policy & procedure doc for my guys? Thanks! Joe


SIMA does have some great TEMPLATES for policy/procedures that you can customize (and then check with your Atty)


----------



## Citrausa (Aug 15, 2014)

Flawless440;1822611 said:


> Same way you have learned everything else... Get out there and just do it!!!!


How I've been doing it .... learning a lot lol


----------



## Pit Crew (Mar 19, 2014)

Theres no replacement for seat time in anything you do...


----------

